# What to do?



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

With spring spray season fastly approaching I'm at that head scratching stage again. I spray mainly gravel access roads smack in the middle of either corn or beans so products like pramatol are out of the question, Esplanada would be great except for the amount I have to handle and cost is just stupid. My main problem is resistant water hemp and in my area if you don't get it pre then you don't get it at all and I don't have the advantage of canopy, it's also very hard to sell the client to spray with no weeds present. should spray in late April or early May depending on weather but more then likely I won't be allowed till June. This year I'm going with a new burn down called Elevore which will get the marestail and combined with either Duel which has a better residual or a dicamda product which is a better water hemp product but short on residual. The other problem I have is growing stages as It's spread out over 150sqmi. Always looking for suggestions and I realize that some of you still get by with Gly on water hemp, I don't.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Wow, 150 views and no suggestions.

So I'll ask this, anybody had any luck with killing resistant water hemp post emergence? without breaking the bank.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Not yet.

Ralph


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

LOL...thanks Ralph!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

pede58 said:


> Wow, 150 views and no suggestions.
> 
> So I'll ask this, anybody had any luck with killing resistant water hemp post emergence? without breaking the bank.


Yes, dicamba or Liberty either one will kill water hemp post emergence, but you have to get them small, 4" or less. The ones 2 feet tall you will just piss them off and cause them to breed more resistance.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Well as of right now I'm going with Elevore/weedmaster/Buc+/oil, weedmaster is dicamda and overall application cost isn't to bad but actual cost is a bit high, got to buy a 1gal of elevore but use less then half and it's like $385qt, eventually I'll use it all.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

They spray the windmill access roads here with Prowl and roundup I think.seems to hold the waterhemp pretty good.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

If it weren't for grasses roundup(I use buc+) is pretty much a waste, will have to look into Prowl. last word I got water hemp is resistant to as many as 6 modes of action and only something in the group 2 or 15 is working.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

They make some nice mowers now days. Start mowing in June and once a month there after.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Sorry danwi, don't like mowing rock and I'd have to do some weed whacking besides it would cost more in the long run. Did check Prowl and is a viable option price dependent but it's only a residual and it seems to be hard for the client to understand the idea of a residual especially when sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. I know we considered a weed wiper at one point to be able to get closer to the crops without any damage but it will only coat one side of the plant and that's not enough. I did some test spots after the first frost last fall, waiting to see if that panned out.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

swmnhay, you know when they start spraying roads up your way?


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Well my season is in full swing and this years magic mix is.....a roundup/prowl mix with a dash of 2-4D/dicamda blend and a pinch of surfactant. Hopefully this works good cause I need to order sooner, darn stuff has gone up 33% in the last 3 months.


----------

